# Keith Richards - keep your shirt on



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ole Keith should probably keep a shirt on for any photo shoots. This one adorns the latest issue of Rolling Stone


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree. A mask might help too. You just can't live as hard a life as he has and still look good.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bad skin, bad eye makeup and bad hair day......the guitar really helps to "improve" the pic...a little bit

Dave


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Y'know what? If he didn't look like that, he wouldn't be Keif!
-Mikey


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought for a sec that he was wearing a leather jacket!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> Y'know what? If he didn't look like that, he wouldn't be Keif!
> -Mikey


So very true !!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Creepy question. Do you think he shaves his chest?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Y'know what? If he didn't look like that, he wouldn't be Keif!
> -Mikey


Gotta agree too. There is only ONE Keef.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Could have been worse. Could have been Iggy Pop.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I see this circling back to the old "fake relic" vs. "honest wear and tear" discussion...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fretboard said:


> I see this circling back to the old "fake relic" vs. "honest wear and tear" discussion...


Brilliant !! ...LOL ....Thanks for injecting a good laugh into my day ...today has not been all that great, until now.

Dave


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

puckhead said:


> I thought for a sec that he was wearing a leather jacket!


Not to poke fun at someone who has been such a part of rock history , but..........GOOD ONE Puckhead 
He reminds me of someone you would see downtown East side of Vancouver , except for the perfect teeth ; It's amazing what 200 million bucks does for your dental work .


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

fretboard said:


> I see this circling back to the old "fake relic" vs. "honest wear and tear" discussion...


Hahahahaha!!! Good one!

Keef will always be much cooler than today's "Road Worn" series of rock stars.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Could have been worse. Could have been Iggy Pop.


...iggy is actually in physical excellent shape. 

meat loaf, not so much, last i looked.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Creepy question. Do you think he shaves his chest?


Do you think anything could grow there?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...iggy is actually in physical excellent shape.
> 
> meat loaf, not so much, last i looked.


Oh Iggy is very much i fabulous shape. He's just not that pretty to look at barechested anymore. You've got your six-pack, and then you've got your vein-infested, totally scarred six-pack.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> Oh Iggy is very much i fabulous shape. He's just not that pretty to look at barechested anymore. You've got your six-pack, and then you've got your vein-infested, totally scarred six-pack.


According to this article Iggy Pop was voted the ugliest person in show biz, top of the list

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2010/05/10/13889681-wenn-story.html


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

When you're as rich and famous as Keith Richards, you don't have to care about wearing a shirt.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

To be honest, I think *all *men over 40 should keep their shirts on.

:wave:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> According to this article Iggy Pop was voted the ugliest person in show biz, top of the list..



...maybe its just me, but i'd rather look at iggy than, say, justin beiber.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> To be honest, I think *all *men over 40 should keep their shirts on.
> :wave:


...you had me at "all men".


----------

